# Letter for the NSA / CSS Family - Spin Control



## drmike (Sep 21, 2013)

Is working for the NSA / CSS a job or did folks sign up to the join the MAFIA?

*"Dear NSA/CSS Family"*





There is a good write up with some prior NSA abuses linked here:

http://dissenter.firedoglake.com/2013/09/19/nsa-sends-letter-to-its-extended-family-to-reassure-them-that-they-will-weather-this-storm/


----------



## Jade (Sep 21, 2013)

They're going to "Weather" this "Storm"? They make no sense haha


----------



## nunim (Sep 22, 2013)

Jade said:


> They're going to "Weather" this "Storm"? They make no sense haha


Are you a native English speaker?  It's an idiom, http://www.usingenglish.com/reference/idioms/weather+a+storm.htm


----------

